# Used 2017-2018 model S



## Gracef (2 mo ago)

I am seriously considering buying a used Tesla S. I can only afford one that would be 2017-2018 and hope it will have between 40,000 and 50,000 miles. Can anyone give me advice as to reliability and battery life? Thank you all! Grace in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## lostsurfer47 (2 mo ago)

Hi Grace,

I just picked up my 2018 Model S with about 40k Miles. I absolutely love it. I think the key to extending the range in the battery on these is how you drive it. I was driving it on the heavier side in the beginning and found myself charging quite a bit. If you are able to not step on it and drive at normal speeds I haven't had any problems. 70 MPH is the sweet spot on the highway. Another key factor is the regenerative breaking, I originally had mine on a lower setting. After I switched it back to normal I noticed my range went up some more. I do still charge once a day but Im trying to keep the battery between 20-80% at all times. I haven't had any range / charge anxiety.


----------



## Gracef (2 mo ago)

lostsurfer47 said:


> Hi Grace,
> 
> I just picked up my 2018 Model S with about 40k Miles. I absolutely love it. I think the key to extending the range in the battery on these is how you drive it. I was driving it on the heavier side in the beginning and found myself charging quite a bit. If you are able to not step on it and drive at normal speeds I haven't had any problems. 70 MPH is the sweet spot on the highway. Another key factor is the regenerative breaking, I originally had mine on a lower setting. After I switched it back to normal I noticed my range went up some more. I do still charge once a day but Im trying to keep the battery between 20-80% at all times. I haven't had any range / charge anxiety.


Thank you for your recommendation. I am a bit of a lead foot. Lol. I have a supercharged Jaguar. But, I will try to drive a little more sensibly. I only travel like 12 miles a day for work so I believe I don’t need to plug it in everyday. Is that right? When you talk about brakes do you mean when the car breaks for you? That sounds scary to me. But I guess I Have to get used to it. I am looking at a 2018 model S 100 D tomorrow. Im so excited.


----------



## lostsurfer47 (2 mo ago)

Gracef said:


> Thank you for your recommendation. I am a bit of a lead foot. Lol. I have a supercharged Jaguar. But, I will try to drive a little more sensibly. I only travel like 12 miles a day for work so I believe I don’t need to plug it in everyday. Is that right? When you talk about brakes do you mean when the car breaks for you? That sounds scary to me. But I guess I Have to get used to it. I am looking at a 2018 model S 100 D tomorrow. Im so excited.


With only 12 mile per day you wont have to charge very often. You could definitely get away with trickle charging overnight and likely never need to hit a supercharger except for extended trips. 

The regen takes some getting used to but yes. Essentially the regen breaks converts the vehicle’s kinetic energy into chemical energy stored in the battery. Which therefore extends your overall range. Performs best in city driving. 

Its a big part of range but also plays a key role in safety.


----------

